
They Call It Fun, but the Digital Giants Are Turning Workers into Robots - bootload
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/jan/20/digital-giants-workers-robots-film-employee-monitoring-the-circle
======
goodroot
IBM Health Insurance must love how excited all the sedentary people are about
getting a free Apple Watch from their wellness program.

